# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  VB - Line Count - Counts how many lines for every file you have in your VB Project

## CVMichael

This project counts how many lines you have in your VB Project or project group.

To use it, compile & place a shortcut to the exe in the "Send to" folder. If you don't know how to do it, follow the folowing steps...
Compile the project
Using your windows file explorer, go to the exe file, right click, and choose "Send To" and "Desktop (create shortcut)"
Now go to the shortcut on the desktop, right click, choose CUT
Using file explorer again, go into the following directory: (if your using XP, everything else I have no idea)
C:\Documents and Setting\your user name\SendTo
Then paste the shortcut there...

Now all you have to do is to go to one of your own projects, right click on the VBP of VBG file, and choose "Send To" then "Line Count"

----------


## CVMichael

Here's a screen shot for one of my projects:

----------


## vbNeo

hehe, totally uneccessary, me like, nice job  :Big Grin:

----------


## CVMichael

> _Originally posted by vbNeo_ 
> *hehe, totally uneccessary, me like, nice job *


Thanks  :Smilie: , but what do you mean by "totally uneccessary" ?

----------


## vbNeo

How many lines is in your project is rather irrelevant, therefore uneccessay - but it's a nice 'toy' anyways =)

----------


## pesmearga10

can it read ms word documents? rather than vb projects?

----------


## si_the_geek

Welcome to VBForums  :wave: 

Word documents are _very_ different to VB code files, so it won't do that - and it would be easier to create a whole new program for it rather than modify this one.

----------

